# WW2 Newspapers



## Thorlifter (Nov 3, 2011)

Does anyone know where you can read WW2 newspapers online or download scans of them? I've done a little searching and so far I have struck out.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Thorlifter said:


> Does anyone know where you can read WW2 newspapers online or download scans of them? I've done a little searching and so far I have struck out.


I know its not online but your local library should have them , I just went to mmy library and boy is the news ever terribly skewed


----------



## Airframes (Nov 3, 2011)

There used to be a company in the UK which produced facsimiles of WW2 British newspapers, although I haven't been able to find them for some time. I've also seen places on the 'net who can supply the cover page (facsimile) for the newspaper on the day you were born, so, asking, for example, for the one from, say August 18th 1940 should be possible?


----------



## jipi (Dec 12, 2011)

Hope it's not too late.

The "Life" magazines are available on Google books.

http://books.google.fr/books?id=R1c...issues_r&cad=1&atm_aiy=1935#all_issues_anchor


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 16, 2012)

Thorlifter said:


> Does anyone know where you can read WW2 newspapers online or download scans of them? I've done a little searching and so far I have struck out.



Thor, if you're ever in my neighborhood I've got 15-20 original WW II newspapers (framed under glass) hanging in various spots. Got all the famous dates; ETO and PTO from September 1, 1939 to VJ Day!

And Neil is right, the printed "facts" in many cases are fast and loose; I chalk it up to the fog of war and positive propaganda for the home folks.

TO


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for the link Jipi.

TO, I bet those papers make for a nice display. I still haven't made it by our local library to see if they have them digital or on old micro fiche. Do they still make micro fiche? ha.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 16, 2012)

Thorlifter said:


> Thanks for the link Jipi.
> 
> TO, I bet those papers make for a nice display. I still haven't made it by our local library to see if they have them digital or on old micro fiche. Do they still make micro fiche? ha.


Most of the one at my local library were on micro fiche


----------

